# Customs letter at Global Entry interview



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

Last year I got a customs letter for a shipment I never, in fact, ordered (which I promptly ignored, naturally). A few months back I had applied for TSA Pre-check and Global Entry, and when I went for my interview at the Miami airport I was asked if I'd ever gotten CCs by mail. My _wife_ was also asked if I'd ever done so. So just a heads-up.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow. Interesting.

I wonder if others have experienced that. How did you answer?


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

My case is a little different- already have Global entry and did receive a customs letter last yr. Went abroad this yr and on the return used the kiosk and met with a CBP agent but no special questions.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have gotten more letters than i can remember. While i do not use TSA pre-check. I have had various background checks and security clearances. Granted over the years everything from military bases , West-point, Government buildings where i have had to have clearance. To be allowed to work on renovations and structural changes. Never once was i asked about Cuban Cigars. Except once while smoking on base it went something like. "Hey is that a Cuban got another?":vs_laugh: To which i replied sure thing soldier.:vs_cool:


----------

